# Ko Olina 1st Timers - Need Advice!!



## 5infam (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi All,

My wife and I and our 3 kids (ages 20, 11 and 9) are headed for 2 weeks in Hawaii at the end of the month. The 1st week we will be at the Maui Ocean Club where we own, and the second week will be our first time at Ko Olina. We are flying over from Maui to Oahu on Saturday July 3rd, so we will be on Oahu for the 4th of July. Having never been to Ko Olina, we are not sure what to expect, other than I have heard it is remote, so I am looking for advice on where to go and things to do. My wife and I honeymooned on Waikiki, so we have been to the island before, but that was many years ago. Here are the only things we have on our list to do for sure as of now:

1. Polynesian Cultural Center
2. Pearl Harbor 
3. Go down to Waikiki for a 1/2 day, maybe when we go to Pearl Harbor, just so the kids can shop around in the outdoor mall, and see diamond head.

Other than that, what can you recommend for us to do near the resort - and what is in walking distance if anything (or nearby driving distance)? Also, any restaurants in the area that you recommend? It does not need to be fancy as I have my kids with me and they just want good food, not fancy.

Any events for the 4th of July you can recommend???

We are renting a car for the week and want to go grocery shopping, so where is the cheapest place to do that? We also have memberships at Costco and Sam's club, which I hear both are on the island. 

Finally, I am going to squeeze in a round of golf on each island, and I understand there is a course tied to the resort - so does anyone have any suggestions on discounts for golf at that course - or maybe a place to rent clubs other than the pro shop (very expensive to rent there). 

Oh yeah - is there a good place to rent snorkel gear for the week?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give us!! 

Frank


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 9, 2011)

Try Zippy's in Kapolei for good, cheap food.  It is very popular with locals, which I would say make up at least half of their customers.  It is also not far from a Safeway grocery store.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jun 9, 2011)

The swap meet at Aloha Stadium is on Wed, Sat, Sun and is worth checking out for souveniers.

There is a water park very close by to Ko Olina your kids might enjoy.  I think it is called Wet and Wild now.

The Costco is very close in the town of Kapolei (about 5 mins from KoOlina) and is very well stocked.  They have a great selection of poke, fresh fish and Hawaiian foods.

If you're going to snorkel for the week you might want to consider picking up a snorkel set at Costco.  I believe it is less than $40 for the set of mask, snorkel and fins and carry bag.  Probably less than what you will pay to rent them for a week.

There is a new Hawaiian BBQ place right in the Ko Olina resort area at the new Ko Olina Station.  We didn't eat there but it looked good and prices were very reasonable.  Otherwise there is a L&L BBQ and a Korean BBQ place in the plaza near Safeway in Kapolei that are good, filling and inexpensive.


----------



## wvacations (Jun 9, 2011)

We ate this week at a Italian restaurant called Auntie Pastos (that is the correct spelling...kind of a play on antipasta). It was fabulous very reasonable prices and large servings, we took it back lunch the next day. It is about 10 minutes from Ko Olina. Exit 5 on H 1. We are going again before we leave!!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 9, 2011)

good afternoon

spend a day on the north shore


Waimea valley is a lovely 1 mile walk on paved roads thru a valley with beautiful trails and flowers.  It ends with a waterfall with a swiming hole... Lifegaurd is present.  Watch sunset at Waimea Beach park, prettiest one on North Shore...

On the way up stop at Dole Plantation...

Greg, this is a nioce one day trip for your family... They will love the waterfall and swimming hole...

PAST turtle bay  a couple of miles is giovanni shrimp truck,  can grab a bunch for dinner in the room afterwards...


----------



## GregT (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks to all for the suggestions (I am on the identical trip as Frank, just one week earlier!).

Puck, thanks for the Waimea suggestion, I'll add it to the list because DW and I were talking about a waterfall/swimming hole hike -- 

I can't wait -- a week from tomorrow is when we leave!  

Best,

Greg


----------



## pharmgirl (Jun 9, 2011)

the kids might be interested in surfing lessons  Honolulu fireman give lessons [Hawaiian Fire Surf School].  If the kids already know how to surf, or after a lesson  Go to the military beach White Plains in nearby Kapolei for some fun surfing Waves are more reasonable for beginners  Also if you look down the beach towards Honolulu you get a great interesting view.  Go to North Shore to see the amazing surfers

Also walk along the path towards the JW Marriott, go to the very end and down the rocks, there is a beautiful natural lagoon so you can see what the lagoons were like prior to enlarging.  Lots of sea life, maybe a turtle

wear sneakers for ease in walking on the rocks, might want to go swimming if you are good swimmers  You can see the lagoon at Paradise Cove from here.

Luau at Paradise Cove is close and a shuttle bus will take you there, a fun night
If anyone is a mountain biker, rent bikes, there are amazing trails!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 9, 2011)

If you have a Costco membership, then this is a must. It will help you save a bundle over eating out and grocery shopping in the regular grocery stores.

Hanauma Bay on the east side of the island is a great place for snorkeling. Though as experienced snorkelers we found it to be very shallow and since you shouldn't touch the corral, you really couldn't get upright and tread water. Always had to keep our heads in the water until we got over a sandy spot. Snorkeling in the lagoon in front of the resort was a bust.

A drive around the north shore is also a must, stop in Waialua for some Hawaiian Shaved Ice.


----------



## nokaoi9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Agree with previous posts.

For food, I would definitely recommend the following;
Boston Pizza in Kapolei
Zippy's in Kapolei
Genki Sushi in Kapikei
Ted's Bakery in North Shore

Another sight I would recommend is Waimea Falls.  If you need souvenirs, Wal Mart is the place to go.

Aloha,
JK


----------



## 5infam (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow - thank you everybody!! So it sounds like Kapolei is the closest town, and that is where the Safeway and Costco is, correct? We will definately stop in there and get items fro breakfast and lunch, and maybe a dinner or two. Also some nice restaurant choices - including sushi which is our favorite - we will check those out.

Please keep the bright ideas coming and GregT - you will have to post any new info you find while you are there since we are doing the same trip, but a week apart.

Thanks again everyone!!

Frank


----------



## larryallen (Jun 10, 2011)

We love Ko Olina but the food is not great. Kapolei is just a couple miles away but the restaurants are not good. Zippys is fine at best.  We tried the new Mexican place across the street from Disney and it was pretty good. Not the best Mexican ever but it was a nice looking restaurant, good staff and food was decent.

Kapolei is very close and has everything you need. There is a Wal-Mart (or K-Mart), Safeway, movie theaters, Outback steakhouse, fast food places, Starbucks, etc.... It's a little city.


----------



## daisy23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Diagonally across the street from Costco, in Kapolei, is a newer shopping center with a huge parking lot, with a Target, Ross, Sports Authority and small shops.

We like eating at the Aloha Salads there, a small storefront a few doors down from Target.   Excellent fresh salads, lots of options, some sandwiches and soups as well -- you can find their menu online.   Also a few other locations for them on the island.   It is a small place, and crowded at lunch --- you could order to go ahead of time.  Very good quality food.

We also grocery shop at Safeway and at Costco as mentioned.   In addition, the Target has a large grocery section, as most newer Targets have these days,  including some fresh items.

The Fia Fia Luau at the Ko Olina property is a lot of fun - we have been twice.  I believe it is on Tuesday nights.  One time we'll try the Paradise Cove Luau just for something different.


----------



## cp73 (Jun 10, 2011)

Go to the town of Kailu (about 1 hours drive) and rent Kayaks. You can rent them on your own or with a guide and group. Paddle out to the offshore islands (you can go close or far) and then paddle over to Lanikai Beach. Lanikai beach is the most beautiful beach in all of Hawaii and its right on Oahu. Its a hide away for movie stars also. Plan on spending the entire day doing this. Pack a lunch or buy one at a store there and take with you. This is a great activity your kids and you will love. I did this with my 21 year old daughter last Oct. and she enjoyed it as much as I did. 

The hike up diamond head is also good. The view from the top is beautiful. This is about a 2/3 hour excursion. 

Also be sure to spend a day on the North Shore. Check out the turtle beach where giant turtles come to shore and lay on the sand.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 10, 2011)

It is a total tourist trap but my kids love the Pineapple Plantation.  We don't do the train any more.  They like doing the maze.  Also, they have some really good Dole Whips.  We stopped there on the way back from the North Shore.  I would also recommend hiking Diamondhead.  The view from the top is really nice.  Also, I'd recommend Fireman's Surf Club.  Also, there are some really beautiful beaches on the East side of the island.  I'd buy a guide book to help you navigate.   

We do the Costco run and then, stop at Target for smaller things like butter, etc..  The Costco is really nice a short drive away.  

I like Roy's across a street.  It is very expensive restaurant but the food is amazing.  

Have fun..


----------



## golf4hrs (Jun 10, 2011)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> It is a total tourist trap but my kids love the Pineapple Plantation.  We don't do the train any more.  They like doing the maze.  Also, they have some really good Dole Whips.  We stopped there on the way back from the North Shore.  I would also recommend hiking Diamondhead.  The view from the top is really nice.  Also, I'd recommend Fireman's Surf Club.  Also, there are some really beautiful beaches on the East side of the island.  I'd buy a guide book to help you navigate.
> 
> We do the Costco run and then, stop at Target for smaller things like butter, etc..  The Costco is really nice a short drive away.
> 
> ...



Here is a hot tip on Roy's Hawaiian Fusion Restaurant near Marriott Ko'Olina.  If you go to their web site at www.roysrestaurant.com, you can pre-order a $100 minimum gift certificate and they will include another $20 bonus.  Kind of like Costco's dinner certificates.  It helps to offset the high prices, especially if the OP has 5 hungry mouths to feed.  The only catch is you need to order the certificates before traveling, since it is shipped UPS. The warm chocolate souffle is worth the price of admission and must be ordered in advance.  Roy's also has 3 restaurants on Oahu and therefore useful during a Waikiki trip.


----------



## 5infam (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone - lots of great ideas here - just what I was looking for!! I have a much better idea of what is around the area now. 

Funny thing on Roy's...I have always wanted to eat at Roy's and there are several around Southern CA, but I have never made it to one. I was talking with a colleague at work today who suggested it and told me there was one near Ko Olina - and then golf4hrs posted about the discount, so I am going to order one of those certificates and go there for sure!!

Two more questions for you experts:

1.  Any one have any good suggestions for 4th of July at or near Ko Olina? In Maui, they allow fireworks (that we buy at Costco) to be set off right on the beach, not sure if it is allowed at the lagoons at Ko Olina.

2.  Any ideas on golf discounts?

Thanks!!!


----------



## 5infam (Jun 10, 2011)

Update on the Roy's Gift Card...the $20 bonus card you get for buying a $100 gift card, is not redeamable in Hawaii - at least that is what the web site says.


----------



## jcjl1 (Jun 11, 2011)

If you have any interest in HI history, do the Iolani Palace in Honolulu with a docent.  If you like to golf, there are numerous choices that are unlike mainland golf.  Consider visiting the Missouri (additional charge) which is a fascinating example of a Navy battleship.

All the other examples are great recommendations as well.  If you and the spouse need a fine meal, head over to the JW Ihilani and go to Azuls.  By the way, you should walk the lagoons walk to the Ihilani as a family and see their stingrays!


----------



## m61376 (Jun 12, 2011)

Make a day at the Polynesian Cultural Center. Stay for dinner (the food isn't stellar, but the Horizons show afterwards is great!). First time we were there (and our "kids" were in their early twenties) we came around 2ish because I thought everyone would be bored staying into the evening, stopping by the Dole Plantation enroute. While we loved the pineapple farm, everyone would have liked some more time at PCC, so I'd suggest getting there at noon when they open.

Also- don't know if they still do- but Entertainment book had two-fers for the PCC, and if you did the dinner/show, you got the general admission price off of every other ticket by calling them for the reservation. This time of year the Ent. books are cheap, so it might be worth checking out.

You also may want to spend a full day at Waikiki- famous beach and all, and if anyone wants surfing lessons, they're easy to get by Dukes there.

The swap meet is great, btw. Not just junk; there is even a pearl place that you may find yourself parting with several $$'s at :rofl: - beautiful stuff, and my Mom, myself and my daughters got lost there for awhile.


----------



## suemolitor (Jun 12, 2011)

*KoOlina 1st timers*

We have owned at Ko Olina for about 10 years and love it. Snorkeling is great.
We snorkel every day. The Naia tower has a great pool with tunnels to slide down. Jogging on the mile to mile and 1/2 path from Ko Olina to the JW Marriott is fun and beautiful along the ocean. You can also drop by and look at the new Disney Resort. As for as eating Kolohe's is a great open air sandwich place to watch the sunset. Azul's is an uscale and very good restaurant.
As for food shopping, costco is very close. Also in the small close town of Kapolei
there is a handy grocery store. Go to Long Drugs to buy less expensive macademia nuts. The concierge in the main building is terrific. There is public golf course  on the north end of Oahu. Not too good of a course, but very cheap, and has rental clubs and is the only course that we know of actually on the ocean. if you like cinnamon macademia nuts the only place to buy them is at Tropical Gardens. However, this is way way over on the other side of the island. Oh , I also forgot , go to the town of Halei (spelling?)on the north shore for a "Hawaiian snow conel Stop up north to get the shrimp from the shrimp trucks, or go to buy fresh produce. Last, but not least find our exactly how to find the big turtles 
 on the beach.


----------



## 5infam (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks all for the help and the ideas, much appreciated!! I am a compulsive planner, so all of this info is making me feel better about this trip!!

On the golf front, I will try and figure out what course that is, as I wanted to play close to the water.

M61376 - Where do you buy the entertainment books you were talking about?

Thank you!!


----------



## GregT (Jun 13, 2011)

m61376 said:


> Make a day at the Polynesian Cultural Center. Stay for dinner (the food isn't stellar, but the Horizons show afterwards is great!). First time we were there (and our "kids" were in their early twenties) we came around 2ish because I thought everyone would be bored staying into the evening, stopping by the Dole Plantation enroute. While we loved the pineapple farm, everyone would have liked some more time at PCC, so I'd suggest getting there at noon when they open.
> 
> Also- don't know if they still do- but Entertainment book had two-fers for the PCC, and if you did the dinner/show, you got the general admission price off of every other ticket by calling them for the reservation. This time of year the Ent. books are cheap, so it might be worth checking out.
> 
> ...



Marilyn,

Do you know if the swap meet is open daily, or just on certain days?  Thanks very much!   Very excited about the Ko Olina trip -- Puck has sent me some pics from his trip, and I feel like Pavlov's dog.

Best,

Greg



Edited: I checked online -- its own three days per week:  Sat/Sun/Wed, from 8am - 3pm  (Sunday opens at 6:30am).  Thx!


----------



## SuperBeav39 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Entertainment book*



5infam said:


> Where do you buy the entertainment books you were talking about?



Here:  http://www.entertainment-savings-offers.com/hawaii/book/detail/

Also note that this is the 2012 book.  However, a note lower in the page states "Reserve any 2012 Entertainment Book and get a 2011 book of your choice FREE."  So I assume you'd get both the 2011 and 2012 Hawaii books for $30.

Good deal if you're doing the PCC for sure.  $45 savings pays for your book and then some.


----------



## 5infam (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for the info on the Entertainment book. I called them and asked if I could just get the 2011 book and I could over the phone (without an ongoing membership) for $17.49 which included expedited shipping. I should have the book next week, just in time to leave for our trip.

They told me there are coupons for all the islands, so I am looking forward to seeing what I can use it for in Maui as well. I also understand there are a few golf ones in there too!

Thanks again for the great tip - looks like I a going to save some $$$!!!


----------



## sbeck22 (Jun 13, 2011)

*2011 2012 split*

We are going in 2012.  

Anyone going in 2011 and want to split the costs?

So for $15 we would each get one for the year we are going.  That doesn't seem to hard to work out.  But maybe I am missing something.

I would like the 2012 one, anyone need a 2011 one?  

Thanks


----------



## GregT (Jun 13, 2011)

All,

A question for Ko Olina experts:  how long does it take to drive to Ko Olina from the airport (more specifically, from Enterprise rent-a-car)?

I arrive at 2pm and am trying to do the first haul of luggage to drop at Ko Olina before my niece arrives at 4pm.

Is this possible without making her wait too long for my return?  If it's 30 minutes each way, I think I can do it....

Please advise and thanks!


----------



## dualrated2 (Jun 13, 2011)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> A question for Ko Olina experts:  how long does it take to drive to Ko Olina from the airport (more specifically, from Enterprise rent-a-car)?
> 
> ...



At 2PM, you should be able to make it there and back easily in an hour. It is only about 18 miles. At 4PM, plan on an hour to get to Ko Olina. Traffic on the H1 at that hour is terrible.


----------



## GregT (Jun 13, 2011)

dualrated2 said:


> At 2PM, you should be able to make it there and back easily in an hour. It is only about 18 miles. At 4PM, plan on an hour to get to Ko Olina. Traffic on the H1 at that hour is terrible.



Thank you!   I think I should be in good shape then (and I neglected to mention that we fly in on Saturday, so hopefully that helps too).

Thanks again, we are looking forward to our trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## cp73 (Jun 14, 2011)

GregT said:


> A question for Ko Olina experts:  how long does it take to drive to Ko Olina from the airport (more specifically, from Enterprise rent-a-car)?I arrive at 2pm and am trying to do the first haul of luggage to drop at Ko Olina before my niece arrives at 4pm.
> Please advise and thanks!



I think you might be pushing it, but I always like to allow plenty of time. Remember by the time you get your luggage and then get your rental car it will will tale at least 45 minutes. Next, you haven't driven there before and you dont know exactly where your going. If you miss one off ramp or exit it might take you an extra 15 minutes. Then when you arrive at Ko Olina are you going to check in or just drop off your luggage and speed back? Also is your niece going to have checked baggage or is she going to go directly to be picked up. 

If it was me I would pick up my luggage, go get the rental car, go buy her a lei and then wait for her. It will be a lot less stressful and you wont have to worry about her waiting. Your really not going to accomplish anything by going there and then turning around and coming back so quickly.


----------



## GregT (Jun 14, 2011)

cp73 said:


> I think you might be pushing it, but I always like to allow plenty of time. Remember by the time you get your luggage and then get your rental car it will will tale at least 45 minutes. Next, you haven't driven there before and you dont know exactly where your going. If you miss one off ramp or exit it might take you an extra 15 minutes. Then when you arrive at Ko Olina are you going to check in or just drop off your luggage and speed back? Also is your niece going to have checked baggage or is she going to go directly to be picked up.
> 
> If it was me I would pick up my luggage, go get the rental car, go buy her a lei and then wait for her. It will be a lot less stressful and you wont have to worry about her waiting. Your really not going to accomplish anything by going there and then turning around and coming back so quickly.



CP,

Thanks kindly for the thoughts -- this is definitely a very very tight schedule.  It's heavily influenced by the fact that I have 3 kids, 1 (terrific) wife, a lot of luggage -- and an incoming niece (who is checking luggage) -- and I don't think we fit in a mini-van.....

So.....I'm going to gamble, make the break to Ko Olina, drop the wife (and 6 year son) to check-in, giving the luggage to the bell captain -- and then turn back with my 2 daughters and bolt to HNL.  The good news is I've been to Ko Olina once before, so I hope (!!!) I remember the offramp.

Wish me luck...thanks to all for the information and good wishes.

And thanks again to Puck for the killer pictures of Ko Olina and much of Oahu that we previewed for the things to come!

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 15, 2011)

good morning...

Greg

There is NO way you can miss Koolina... Take H1 west until it becomes 93 west...go a few miles.  You will see the resort on your left.  Aulani stands out and is massive.  There is a Koolina exit on your right which loops over the highway and goes directly to resort...  In airplane terms, turn of your instruments and do a visual flight plan and landing...

With regards to your niece... may i make a humble suggestion.  Call Koolina concierge and arrange a sedan pick up for your niece from HNL airport directly to Koolina $89+tip... I did this with oldest cash drain as he left on a later flight.  This will save you a rushed trip back to airport and will solve any issues if your flight uis delayed...

I have sent links to my pix to those that have asked.  PM me with your email address and I will link you in!!!


----------



## GregT (Jun 15, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> Greg
> 
> ...



Puck, I love the suggestion, thanks very much!


----------



## brianfox (Jun 16, 2011)

We will be touching down in HNL in less than 18 hours.  Ko Olina is our favorite place to stay (we just purchased our 2nd week there).

If you have a rental car, I recommend taking a drive up the H3 to Kaneohe.  It is a beautiful drive.  At the end is a pier where Snorkel Bob's usually go out of, and a pretty good little snack shack at the water's edge.


----------



## brianfox (Jun 16, 2011)

5infam said:


> Thank you for the info on the Entertainment book. I called them and asked if I could just get the 2011 book and I could over the phone (without an ongoing membership) for $17.49 which included expedited shipping. I should have the book next week, just in time to leave for our trip.
> 
> They told me there are coupons for all the islands, so I am looking forward to seeing what I can use it for in Maui as well. I also understand there are a few golf ones in there too!
> 
> Thanks again for the great tip - looks like I a going to save some $$$!!!


Make darn sure that they didn't sign you up for "automatic shipping of next year's book".  Entertainment recently ran a huge sale of $9.99 for any book, but there was a really teeny asterisk that required you to sign up for auto renewal.  With expedited shipping, the price is $17.49 exactly....

You should call them back to verify; otherwise, you'll see a $40 charge come August, for your 2012 book.


----------



## brianfox (Jun 16, 2011)

5infam said:


> Two more questions for you experts:
> 
> 1.  Any one have any good suggestions for 4th of July at or near Ko Olina? In Maui, they allow fireworks (that we buy at Costco) to be set off right on the beach, not sure if it is allowed at the lagoons at Ko Olina.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Not much is allowed at the lagoons; there are lengthy signs prohibiting just about everything a vacationer would love to do.  They wouldn't even let me fly my kite at an empty lagoon or in the big empty lot next to Ko Olina.  They said I'd have to go to a park 10 miles away.  

So I'd say with 101% certainty that fireworks would be a no-no.  We will be in Kauai on the 4th and will be going to the Vidinha Soccer Stadium, where they have a big annual display. Google for fireworks displays on Oahu; I hear there is a boat trip you can take to see the show from the ocean.  The reflection makes the show twice as big.


----------

